

123-reg DDOS attack - 3 million domains unavailable - estel
http://www.123-reg.co.uk/support/system-status/

======
wonderwoman
123-reg technical support is busy migrating their DNS servers to new IP
addresses, contrary to what they are saying about "filtering out the baddies"
or "redirecting bad traffic and letting through the good traffic". This is a
catastrophic attack that is extremely widespread - 123-reg host over 3 million
domains in their DNS and therefore they're desperately trying to soften the
blow to the public right now. Don't believe the hype! When there's no ETA in
site, you know it's serious.

